# Photo Challenge - Discussion Thread



## Erin99 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wonderful! I already know what 2 images I'm going to take. 

I can't wait to get shooting!


Oh, and you picked a great subject; for my first one I would've suggested *purple*.  Looks like I'll have to think of a different one when it's my turn sometime.  (Assuming we each get to pick a theme every month.)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Winner picks theme? But if they win consecutively, they nominate someone else to pick the theme, that way the same person doesn't pick the theme every month.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

I say we roll a dice or something and use that to determine in what order participants pick the theme. Once we have a line-up, any newcomers will have to wait until the end of everyone's go before they can join in...


Or not?


By doing it your way, Len, people might not agree with the winner's choice if they nominate someone. But I _do_ like the idea of the winner picking the theme. Although, those of us who never win may feel left out.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

I don't know what I'll be taking. But thats half the fun, and I have a whole month 

Before we get started, can it be old pictures? (I think I have one I took last year that would fit the theme)


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Speaking for LW here, but as long as we haven't seen the shot before, I don't see why not. Plus, she mentioned allowing scanned images, which would also suggest old shots. 

I'd rather take new shots with my new DSLR!


Maybe we should use this thread to signup in, too, just so LW knows how many's involved.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Perhaps it'd be an idea to leave this thread specifically for the photos - so that we don't have to trawl through dozens of posts between entries - and have a seperate thread, 'Photo Challenge - Discussion Thread', for, well, discussion. I'll leave it to Lady's judgement, but if you want it so, Lady, let me know and I'll set it up - I'll even merge of all the above responses.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

How fun. I am, by no means, a photog, but I do have a camera. I'm in.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Can we be in the photo and someone else taken it because if so I can think of a great one for me.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Okay, so I'm totally not a good photographer, but I love the idea of this and can't wait to see what people submit.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Me too!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Majimaune said:


> Can we be in the photo and someone else taken it because if so I can think of a great one for me.



Does your camera have a timer?  If so, you would be able to photo yourself... same if you have a little remote for it.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Wow!! I didn't expect quite so many responses already.  Glad to see that there is a lot of people interested, I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with, I have a few ideas floating around my head but still undecided as to what to take.



Leisha said:


> Oh, and you picked a great subject; for my first one I would've suggested *purple*. Looks like I'll have to think of a different one when it's my turn sometime. (Assuming we each get to pick a theme every month.)


 
Really Leish? Purple? I would never have guessed that. 



Lenny said:


> Winner picks theme? But if they win consecutively, they nominate someone else to pick the theme, that way the same person doesn't pick the theme every month.


 
As for who gets to pick the theme each month, I definately think we should have someone new each month come up with it. I was thinking only those people who participated in the previous month's challenge should be considered (that way we can be sure they are interested and will actually post a new theme). I do like Lenny's idea of the winner getting to pick the next month's challenge, or if they have already picked nominating someone else. Or the person who came up with the current month's challenge could make a list of those eligible for the next month's theme and roll a dice or some other means of picking randomly.




ktabic said:


> Before we get started, can it be old pictures? (I think I have one I took last year that would fit the theme)


 
I think what Leisha said would be the best. As long as it has not been posted before (so its new to everyone here at Chrons) then that would be fine. But I'd also like to say that the idea behind this challenge is to get people out and shooting new pictures. So I would encourage everyone to take new pictures as well. Of course, if you haven't posted the pic before, there really is no way for us to know if it was a new shot or not.  What if we say at least 1 of your 2 submitted photos has to be a new shot?




Culhwch said:


> Perhaps it'd be an idea to leave this thread specifically for the photos - so that we don't have to trawl through dozens of posts between entries - and have a seperate thread, 'Photo Challenge - Discussion Thread', for, well, discussion. I'll leave it to Lady's judgement, but if you want it so, Lady, let me know and I'll set it up - I'll even merge of all the above responses.


 
I think after this first challenge there probably won't be as many posts. We're still kinda working out the kinks.  I think it's fine to leave it the way it is for now, otherwise we'll have 3 different threads about the challenge (challenge, challenge discussion, and Photos of the Day). Of course, if everyone would prefer a separate thread, then we can go with that but I think it will be ok this way. I was thinking whoever came up with that month's theme can at the end of the month make 1 or 2 posts containing all the submittals so they can be easy to see for the voting.




Majimaune said:


> Can we be in the photo and someone else taken it because if so I can think of a great one for me.


 
I am going to say that I think you should have to take the shot. Like Highlander said most camera's do have a self timer. If not, then your friend can take it, and you can always post it in the photo's of the day thread so we can see it.  Now I'm curious to see it!


----------



## ktabic (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Commonmind said:


> so I'm totally not a good photographer



And that doesn't matter - neither am I . Part of the idea behind this is to get you taking photos. Practice makes perfect and all that. And with a different theme each month, you'll get to try lots of different types of photo.
It occurred to me while writing this I like taking photos of lakes (well, large ponds around here) and skies. Both of which are blue...


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



ktabic said:


> ...and skies. Both of which are blue...


 

And so it was that the mockers were put on the summer of 2008 in the UK (or at least all of July).


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Lady of Winterfell said:


> I think after this first challenge there probably won't be as many posts. We're still kinda working out the kinks.  I think it's fine to leave it the way it is for now, otherwise we'll have 3 different threads about the challenge (challenge, challenge discussion, and Photos of the Day). Of course, if everyone would prefer a separate thread, then we can go with that but I think it will be ok this way. I was thinking whoever came up with that month's theme can at the end of the month make 1 or 2 posts containing all the submittals so they can be easy to see for the voting.


 
I'd argue that Photo of the Day isn't really a part of the challenge, myself, but otherwise I'm happy to see how things go...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Culhwch said:


> I'd argue that Photo of the Day isn't really a part of the challenge, myself, but otherwise I'm happy to see how things go...


 
Alrighty, now I'm very confused  I thought in the Dark Room thread you said thats what the Photos of the Day thread was for?? Ahh, the silly internet and these misunderstandings. I probably just read your post wrong. 

Well, I've been thinking about what you said anyway Cul, and I have decided to change things a little. Lets make this thread the 'discussion' type thread you mentioned, but you can also post pics here that you take for the challenge. You can post as many photos as you want that have to do with the challenge and then everyone can discuss them, ask how you took them, and ask any questions about the challenge in general. Then at the end of the month, perhaps on the 25th or something, I'll post a 'July Photo Challenge Vote' thread or something similar where you can post *only* your 2 submittals and then your vote for best/favorite picture. Then we will have only this thread and that thread for the challenge, and like you mentioned, you can see the pics submitted without any chatter between them.

Unfortunately, I can't edit my first post in this thread to reflect these changes. I don't know if thats something a mod can do for me or not. So if not, here are the changes:


_*** Rules Change ***_​ 
_- You can post as many pictures as you want in this thread related to the challenge theme_
_- Use this thread for discussion of the challenge and any pictures posted here_
_- At the end of the month a new thread will be started that will be only for your 2 pictures submitted and for voting_​ 
_*** End rules change ***_ ​


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

.......................


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Lady of Winterfell said:


> Alrighty, now I'm very confused  I thought in the Dark Room thread you said thats what the Photos of the Day thread was for?? Ahh, the silly internet and these misunderstandings. I probably just read your post wrong.


 
What I meant was that the Photo of the Day thread was set up to display _any_ photos, and mainly to get the shutterbugs to stop spamming the broader Picture of the Day thread. So in that sense, not a part of the challenge as you outlined it. But still, any excess challenge photos could go there, because obviously, it's for photos.

I guess thinking back on it would be better to have a single Photo Challenge thread each month, but try and limit it to the initial post outlining the theme and rules, and beyond that the phtotos and comments about the phtots. Then we could set up a poll at the end of the month.

I'm still for only two photos in the main challenge thread, though. Sorry to have derailed this so, I swear I didn't mean to!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



HardScienceFan said:


> .......................


 
Ah, explanation? Are those photographs you took of paintings? Or photos manipulated to look like paintings? Any idea which two you will submit?

Which brings up a good point - photo manipulation. Are we talking straight photography (with, of course, the usual digital fixes), or else full-blown digital art?


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Culhwch said:


> Ah, explanation? Are those photographs you took of paintings? Or photos manipulated to look like paintings? Any idea which two you will submit?
> 
> Which brings up a good point - photo manipulation. Are we talking straight photography (with, of course, the usual digital fixes), or else full-blown digital art?



*cough* Ilene Sova *cough*


This competition is for people to upload _their own_ photos - that's why it's a "photography challenge".

And here's another vote for only two images in this thread. More than that would get clunky. I also like the idea of allowing photos that have been edited or made to look unusual through editing. But not digital art. Digital art makes me think of my Wacom Graphire tablet...


Oh, and what happens if two or more people upload the same kind of shot? I swear I took one of my photos on Wednesday (it being Friday today), and I see a similar idea already....  Can I still upload it at the end of the month? (That's when I'm uploading my entries.) You can ask Momo if you don't believe me - Momo was there when I took the shot!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Leisha said:


> *cough* Ilene Sova *cough*
> 
> 
> This competition is for people to upload _their own_ photos - that's why it's a "photography challenge".


 
So it was a caseof not actually reading the first post. Always a good idea.



> And here's another vote for only two images in this thread. More than that would get clunky. I also like the idea of allowing photos that have been edited or made to look unusual through editing. But not digital art. Digital art makes me think of my Wacom Graphire tablet...
> 
> Oh, and what happens if two or more people upload the same kind of shot? I swear I took one of my photos on Wednesday (it being Friday today), and I see a similar idea already....  Can I still upload it at the end of the month? (That's when I'm uploading my entries.) You can ask Momo if you don't believe me - Momo was there when I took the shot!


 
I don't see an issue if two people upload the same kind of shot. I'll just vote for the better one! And I can't see an issue with waiting till the end of the month to upload your shots. Better to wait and see if you take a better one. I'm of the mind, though, that we should only post our offiicial entries once, in the voting thread. Otherwise we might gain an unfair advantage - say I post five possible photos in PotD, and one of them gets amazing responses (hypothetically - won't ever happen), of course I'm going to post that one for the challenge.

And on voting - best to make it a public poll, as well, so that we can see if people are voting for their own shots. Not that I'm saying anyone will, but best to remove that temptation altogether, I thiink.

Wow, this thread has gotten pretty long without any actual entries...


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Does the winner get anything?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Er, bragging rights. Unless you want to supply a monthly prize, HJ? A hundred dollar voucher to the winner's preferred photography emporium, perhaps? Very generous of you to offer!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Very generous indeed! I can hardly believe how generous I am!

*pulls collar nervously*

Hmm, I am going to think on this and try and think of a half decent prize.


----------



## Quokka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

keep in mind it's a _monthly_ prize


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Hey Quok, how much is postage and handling if you want to send something book-sized (like, for instance, a book) to the UK or the States?


----------



## Quokka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

I think it's about $10 by Sea Mail and then $20-$30 for registered Air Mail. Of course to WA's a lot cheaper .


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

No, no, no, no, no! No prizes! The recognition of our peers is the only prize required. Besides, it's a _challenge_, not a contest.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

I'll write a limerick for the winner how's that.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Depends how good of a limerick...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

HJ, to me is even cheaper than WA.

So is there a rule against photo manipulation? I haven't seen anything against it as yet.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

He's Blue! And He Has A Camera!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Love it, Bookstop.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Yes people can we have clarification on photo manipulation?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Majimaune said:


> He's Blue! And He Has A Camera!


 
Can we try and keep the spam to a minimum, guys? This isn't the Lounge, and this was intended as a serious endeavour.

And I see nothing wrong with the eye pic - by photo manipulation or digital art I think we mean something that's been worked over in Photoshop until it's not recognisably a photo any more, or has clearly had elements added to it. If it is the photo with some colour and tone adjustments, fine.


----------



## Aniri (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Thanks for the clarification, Culhwch!  I kept the eye the original colour and turned all else into b&w.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



(Yes, I'm on topic.)


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Leisha said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I'm on topic.)


 
Not so much, then Leish? I assume that was a cry against said picture?


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

It was a cry because someone has a picture almost identical  to mine, and though I finished it quite a few hours before this other person posted, people will think I've copied (especially because my version was saved as a PSP file and I only saved it as a JPG today, after this other person posted). 

I need to find a new idea now. My idea was 90% similar to this other person's.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Ah, I see. I was worried I'd led people astray... At least you've had ideas. And a camera to use! Although I'll have mine in about, oh, five and a half hours. So in six I'll be wandering around the house looking for stuff that is blue.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Yes, but I still love mypicture. I specially went out and bought things for it and tried to shoot the composition I wanted over two sittings, to get at least one shot with the effect I was after.

And now I can't use it!













I can't wait to see some test shots of your camera. You'll have to post some up. And you have some stunning scenery (and blue skies) in Australia.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Leisha said:


> Yes, but I still love mypicture. I specially went out and bought things for it and tried to shoot the composition I wanted over two sittings, to get at least one shot with the effect I was after.
> 
> And now I can't use it!
> 
> I can't wait to see some test shots of your camera. You'll have to post some up. And you have some stunning scenery (and blue skies) in Australia.


 
Well if you're not going to enter it in the challenge, I do hope you at least let us see it in PotD!

And, yes, we have some stunning scenery here, it's just a matter of getting to it. It's a big place, unfortunately...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



Culhwch said:


> Well if you're not going to enter it in the challenge, I do hope you at least let us see it in PotD!
> 
> And, yes, we have some stunning scenery here, it's just a matter of getting to it. It's a big place, unfortunately...


That it is but I have a couple of Aussie scenery shots to post


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

*points the lost ball in the direction  of http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/46208-photos-of-the-day.html *
I think this thread is to be kept free of general photo posts..


as for me - bah I think for blue the sky, sea and eyes are going to be top choices -- for me I have a different eye in mind - anyone got a vice? I need it to keep the head still of my subject!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Thanks OR. I think I must have missed something in this thread. I am a bit lost. I shall edit


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*

Hey everyone, sorry I have been absent for a few days.  Our computer completely died on Thursday!  My husband spent many hours this weekend trying to fix it and was unable to do so. He's taking it to work today, so hopefully he will be able to recover everything we need from the hard drive so we can start over. Unfortunately, I took some new photo's on Thursday, which hadn't been backed up yet (our computer was set to back everything up on another hard drive on Fridays) so I'm a little upset about that, hopefully he will be able to get them back, because they were for the challenge. Ok, rant is over....



Leisha said:


> Oh, and what happens if two or more people upload the same kind of shot? I swear I took one of my photos on Wednesday (it being Friday today), and I see a similar idea already.... Can I still upload it at the end of the month? (That's when I'm uploading my entries.) You can ask Momo if you don't believe me - Momo was there when I took the shot!


 
There is no rule against posting the same type of shots. Just because someone already posted a shot similar to what you want to shoot, doesn't mean you can't post it for the challenge anyway. People will just vote for whichever one they feel is better. So please still take them Leish! I'm sure we are bound to have a couple similar shots in our upcoming challenges as well. 



Majimaune said:


> So is there a rule against photo manipulation? I haven't seen anything against it as yet.


 
I have no problem with manipulating your photo's, as long as it is a photo you took. I think this could be addressed each month by whoever is deciding that month's theme. Perhaps some themes would be better suited not to allow it. But I will say this month, as long as it is 'Blue' then go for it. I think Aniri's eye photo is great and perfectly acceptable to be submitted.



Majimaune said:


> He's Blue! And He Has A Camera!


 
I do love you new avatar Maji! 



Leisha said:


> It was a cry because someone has a picture almost identical to mine, and though I finished it quite a few hours before this other person posted, people will think I've copied (especially because my version was saved as a PSP file and I only saved it as a JPG today, after this other person posted).
> 
> I need to find a new idea now. My idea was 90% similar to this other person's.


 
Like I said before Leish I don't think you have to find a new idea, especially if you bought stuff just to get this shot, you should definately still submit it. Even if they are similar shots, each persons will still be unique and their own shot, so I hope you do still submit it.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - Blue*



> Like I said before Leish I don't think you have to find a new idea, especially if you bought stuff just to get this shot, you should definately still submit it. Even if they are similar shots, each persons will still be unique and their own shot, so I hope you do still submit it.



YAY! Thank you, Lady. I kept thinking about my shot last night, wishing I could still enter it in the competition. I'd specially edited and resized it and everything!

And now I can still enter! 

I swear that I did not nick the idea off anyone else. I've had both my ideas since you started the challenge and I HATE the thought of copying others' work. I have my own ideas and I like using them.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2008)

'What's going on here?' you may well ask! Okay, so after some discussion with Lady, I've gone ahead and seperated out the posts in the original 'July Photo Challenge - Blue' thread into two seperate threads. The entries and comments upon those entries are now housed over here, in the thread of the original title. That should make it easier to keep track of entries, without having to skim through pages of unrelated discussion. At the end of the month I'll add a poll to the thread for voting.

This discussion thread is for broader discussion of the challenge - rules, ideas, pictures of small blue dots bearing cameras, that sort of thing. It will span months, so it will always be open. Photo Challenge HQ, if you like.

Hope that isn't too confusing...


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 9, 2008)

Just thinking ahead to next month - if winner chooses the next theme, fair enough, but July's winner won't be known until some time after August starts. I'm figuring July voting begins first of August, and stays open for a week? Which leaves us without a theme-picker...

So, August's theme-chooser out of a hat, then?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 9, 2008)

You could just start August late.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 9, 2008)

But then we'd start every month late...


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 9, 2008)

We can't shorten August? You don't think two weeks would be long enough for people to post their photos? Maybe it wouldn't.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe we just do one every second month?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 9, 2008)

I think people (including me!) would get impatient with a month long wait.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it wouldn't be a month long wait it would only be about 2 weeks.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 9, 2008)

Hilarious Joke said:


> We can't shorten August? You don't think two weeks would be long enough for people to post their photos? Maybe it wouldn't.


 
I think the simplest way to do it would be to keep it a monthly thing (hence the monthly of the title), open voting in the first week of the next month, and the winner of that month picks the next month. Hence July's winner picks September, August's October, and so on. That way we only have one month (August) that needs a chooser nominated.

But then, we didn't ever really decide that winner would pick, so if anyone has any objects to that, speak now or forever hold your peace...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 9, 2008)

I think August has already been chosen. Purple


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 9, 2008)

I think winner being the one to choose is a good idea. Unless, like Cul said, there is anyone opposed to it. And if the winner has already posted a theme, they should nominate someone else so everyone gets a chance at posting a theme.

I was also thinking that we could put the poll up around the 25th of the month. That way, it gives everyone a little over 3 weeks from when the challenge was started to take their pictures and post them up, and there would be the final week of the month to vote. If we did it that way, we would probably know who would be the 'winner' and choosing the next month's theme, and they could have the new theme posted on the 1st of August. Unless people feel they need the entire 4 weeks to take pics for the challenge.


----------



## Zubi-Ondo (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey - Does anybody know why my picture was removed? It sure couldn't have been seen as offensive - It was just a baby wearing sunglasses in a blue chair. (?)

- Z.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/1154321-post2.html

That one?

I can still see it. You might have been looking in the wrong thread.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 9, 2008)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> I was also thinking that we could put the poll up around the 25th of the month. That way, it gives everyone a little over 3 weeks from when the challenge was started to take their pictures and post them up, and there would be the final week of the month to vote. If we did it that way, we would probably know who would be the 'winner' and choosing the next month's theme, and they could have the new theme posted on the 1st of August. Unless people feel they need the entire 4 weeks to take pics for the challenge.


 
Sounds like a good compromise to me. I'll add a poll to the Challenge thread on the 25th of each month (except perhaps February!) to close on the 30th/31st. Plenty of time for shooting, then. Which reminds me I have to go out and start shooting!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 9, 2008)

Zubi-Ondo said:
			
		

> Hey - Does anybody know why my picture was removed? It sure couldn't have been seen as offensive - It was just a baby wearing sunglasses in a blue chair. (?)
> 
> - Z.


 
Obviously an avid devotee of the Photo Challenge. As Lenny pointed out, and as outlined in my post a few above yours, the entries were all seperated out into a new Challenge thread...

EDIT: I've stuck the Photo Challenge thread in Tech, so that it is easier to find.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for making it a Sticky thread, good idea!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes thanks Cul, much better.

I had something to say...I want to see pics of Europe people! I'll find get some of Australia so you can see the beauty of our land.


----------



## Zubi-Ondo (Jul 12, 2008)

Lenny said:


> http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/1154321-post2.html
> 
> That one?
> 
> I can still see it. You might have been looking in the wrong thread.



Thanks Lenny. 

  - z.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 22, 2008)

We'e going to have some issues when it comes to voting, as there is a limit of ten options on polls, and we're currently at sixteen entries, with a few more to come, I think. What's everyone think of opening up a voting thread and doing it that way?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that's got to be the best way of doing it Culhwch. 

Maybe you should get 2 points and 1 point to vote for different pics?


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 23, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> We'e going to have some issues when it comes to voting, as there is a limit of ten options on polls, and we're currently at sixteen entries, with a few more to come, I think. What's everyone think of opening up a voting thread and doing it that way?




I *think* Mods can edit the polls after they've been created to add more options.  Sort of a cheat, but hey, if it works... 

Nope - can't.  Stuck at 10.

Hmmmmmmm.... may just have to do it in the thread then.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I tried to add more options as well but no dice.

The only issue I can see with a voting thread is if people aren't comfortable with their vote being public...


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess PM's might be an option?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 23, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. I don't have an issue with it being public, but if anyone else does...?


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 23, 2008)

aren't there websites where you can make polls? 

Or - we could use someone's LJ / IJ (as long as it's a paid acct)... you can put as many there as you'd like.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 23, 2008)

I do believe there are websites that you can create free polls, not sure though. I will see if I can look into finding one.

Do you think the voting would have to be in a separate thread? We could just keep it in the July Photo Challenge thread. PMing would also be an option, perhaps to the person that started that months theme.

I'm hoping to get my pictures up sometime today. We finally got a working computer, YAY!, so I can now upload my pics to it.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I found a website called polldaddy.com. I went ahead and joined so I could see what their polls are like. Here is my test poll if you want to take a look.

http://www.polldaddy.com/p/809263/

They will let you have as many answers as you want, there is no limit. It also doesn't allow someone to vote twice. You can also state a date that the poll can be closed. Let me know what you all think. If you like it, I can post the new voting each month.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I voted 'Yes', Lady... Looks good to me. I'll leave it in your capable hands, then!

One thing - is it private? In that you'd only be able to get to it from a link posted in the Challenge thread?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 24, 2008)

I voted yes, too. Looks like a good poll system.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 24, 2008)

Unfortunately it isn't private (you have to pay for that service ). But the only way someone else (not from chrons) would know it was there is if they did a search for it by title. Hopefully the chances of that are slim.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 24, 2008)

I voted yes. Looks like a good way to go


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 24, 2008)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Unfortunately it isn't private (you have to pay for that service ). But the only way someone else (not from chrons) would know it was there is if they did a search for it by title. Hopefully the chances of that are slim.


 
I figured that would be the case. Sounds perfect, then.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 25, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will probably post the poll up on the 26th, or 27th. That would give us 4-5 days for voting, which I think should be enough. Once the poll is up, there can't be any more submittals because I won't be able to add anyone to the poll. 

So get those last minute entries in!!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright, the poll has been put up! Please see the post in the Challenge thread here.


----------



## Wybren (Jul 31, 2008)

So now that July is almost over, any ideas for the August one?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 31, 2008)

It'll be BookStop's choice, I should think, unless there is a late flurry of voting. I'm eager to get shooting again, I really enjoyed this last one...


----------



## BookStop (Jul 31, 2008)

I won? Wow, thanks for voting for me, guys. 

The priory picture was one I took on my last vacation. It was a gorgeous day, sunny and blue, then a storm shot over the hillside making everything very spooky.

So, do I pick the next challenge?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm looking forward to a new competition. I enjoyed the last one and trying to get interesting photos.

Pick a good subject, Bookstop (no pressure )


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes Bookstop, you do get to pick the next challenge.  Congrats on winning! Whenever you decide just go ahead and start a new challenge thread.

Can't wait!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep - Bookstop, choose the theme and set up the thread and I'll stick it and unstick the old one.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 31, 2008)

Stick away my good man. Thanks.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 31, 2008)

Night! Gah! I've never been good at night shots... Oh well, looks like I need to do some practicing.


----------



## Overread (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations on your win Bookstop 

considering your ava I am surpriced Culhwch 
Just make sure to have a tripod and use the timer or remote to shoot


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Stick away my good man. Thanks.



Done and done... but *is not a man* =)  The profiles on chrons just don't have a way of marking which you are... crazy profiles. *g*


----------



## Overread (Aug 1, 2008)

its that ava - and title - its very misleading


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2008)

I use that one b/c I'm too lazy to change it - even though I have 18-zillion of the right size b/c I make LJ/IJ icons for RP characters all over the place.

Hmmm - maybe I'll put House up there instead. =)

The title?  Or my s/n?  The title is just the tagline from the movie...  My s/n is an actual, direct, on purpose reference to the 2nd movie. *g*  I'm sure the story behind it is around here on the boards somewhere.

Now - if only I could find Christopher Lambert to take a photo of - then I could combine Highlander and photography! =)



*ETA:* and I did change my avatar, but it's Hugh Jackman's arm now, not House - went w/ the *other* Hugh. *g*  look - I got un-lazy for 5 seconds =)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm with Cul on this one, I've never been real good at night shots. But it makes me practive, so thats good! 

One question though... Must the sun be completely down and absolutely no light whatsoever, or can the sun be down, but a little light remaining?


----------



## BookStop (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm - good question. I'm thinking a little light is good thing, right, as long as it still gives the impression of night. What I'm wondering is if sunsets count. Sunsets make for great evening shots, but technically not night...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I think it's your call if sunsets count or not, since you came up with the theme.  But I think you're right, they technically aren't 'night'.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 1, 2008)

Technically, schmechnially, I'm thinking anything after dusk and before dawn counts as night.  That should give us a lot of time to work with I hope. I'm getting very excited to see what some's interpretations will be.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2008)

Time to dig out my old-fashioned SLR now then... since my digi is limited w/ it's nighttime capabilities.

Means I'll have to also make a photo-mat run too... 

*and* I have to have 'em all done before the 18th b/c I'm going out of the country... well, technically, I'll be back on the 26th, but bah - that's vacation time and I'll probably forget! =)


----------

